# Update: Larry Bird deal being finalized



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> INDIANAPOLIS (AP) - Indiana Pacers president Larry Bird sounds like he wants to run the team for a few more years.
> 
> He's just waiting to work something out with team owner Herb Simon.
> 
> ...


http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/47619658


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*

Great to hear. I figured after finally tasting some success it would be hard to step away right after.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*

Made my day when I saw that out at lunch today.

Was pretty worried about him leaving at this point. If you bring in a new guy at this point, who knows what hes going to do to make his mark on the team. 

We're close to being a high level competitor. Larry may as well see this through.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*

This is the first great news for the Pacers this offseason.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*

Awesome, he wants Simon to spend some money this summer too, but he also said that last summer.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*



Gonzo said:


> Awesome, he wants Simon to spend some money this summer too, but he also said that last summer.


David West wasn't exactly a bargain.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*



Knick_Killer31 said:


> David West wasn't exactly a bargain.


David West at 10 mil for 2 years was pretty good... especially in hindsight.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*

getting west wasn't cheap however, he has been a pretty good value.
he has been the biggest free agent acquisition that i can recall for the franchise.
hopefully, there will be more to come.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*



Gonzo said:


> David West at 10 mil for 2 years was pretty good... especially in hindsight.


It was 20 mil for 2 years though right?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*

David West was a bargain. Look at Nene's contract and try to tell me that he had anything close to DX's impact.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*



girllovesthegame said:


> It was 20 mil for 2 years though right?


Yes. Two year deal, $10 million a season.



Diable said:


> David West was a bargain. Look at Nene's contract and try to tell me that he had anything close to DX's impact.


Paying someone $10 million dollars a season isn't a bargain:laugh: but yes it was a great signing and might be our best signing in franchise history.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*

I think the bargain of David West was the fact we could get him for 2 years. If he works for us, good, if he doesn't, we only have to have him for two years. Coming off his ACL surgery, we didn't really know what to expect last year. Fortunately he turned out pretty good.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*



Gonzo said:


> I think the bargain of David West was the fact we could get him for 2 years. If he works for us, good, if he doesn't, we only have to have him for two years. Coming off his ACL surgery, we didn't really know what to expect last year. Fortunately he turned out pretty good.


Yep. I was surprised he didn't demand more money. But if he plays next season like he did this one, he won't have any trouble finding another 10 mil a year contract.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*



R-Star said:


> Yep. I was surprised he didn't demand more money. But if he plays next season like he did this one, he won't have any trouble finding another 10 mil a year contract.


West had a good season, but he wasn't particularly productive. He only averaged 13/7. After next season, we could probably get him back for less than MLE money.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*



Pacers Fan said:


> West had a good season, but he wasn't particularly productive. He only averaged 13/7. After next season, we could probably get him back for less than MLE money.


I'd like to see what he averaged after the All-Star Break considering he started off pretty slow and picked it up a month before the Playoffs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*



Pacers Fan said:


> West had a good season, but he wasn't particularly productive. He only averaged 13/7. After next season, we could probably get him back for less than MLE money.


He averaged that on under 11 shots a game though.

With the way this current team plays, no ones going to average a ton of points since the ball is shared so much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Larry Bird says he wants to return to Pacers next season*

*Larry Bird deal being finalized; Plans to promote Kevin Pritchard to Pacers GM*


----------

